# Been to an Iftar buffet yet?



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

For those that haven't, Time Out has published a comprehensive list, varying from the quite basic to the very high end.

Definitely something for everyone to try.

Iftars to try - Restaurant Features - TimeOutDubai.com


-


----------

